# Banjarmasin(and it's neighbours) in Pictures



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

S. Parman Street

Monday, July 29th, 2013 | 20th Ramadhan 1434 H
_Part 3/ the end_

69. As the flickr title says.


Unused land near the Jalan S. Parman/Belitung Darat/Pasar Lama intersection by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Unused land near the Jalan S. Parman/Belitung Darat/Pasar Lama intersection by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

70. More traffic :bash: hno: .


Jalan S. Parman near the Pasar Lama/Belitung Darat/S. Parman street intersection. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

71. Sad to see this house lying like this hno:


Abandoned land near the Palm Hotel from the portico in front to it's north by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Abandoned land near the Palm Hotel from the portico in front of it by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Abandoned land near the Palm Hotel from the northerly alleyway by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

bozenBDJ said:


> Al-Jihad Mosque
> 
> g][/url]
> Al-Jihad Mosque Interior first floor the main [male] prayer area by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


Is that your mosque?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those mosque shots look really interesting and fascinating, especially this time of year when Muslims observe Ramadan, the month where observant Muslims fast from dawn until dusk in preparation for Hari Raya at the end of the fasting season. I can notice a sea of green, white, and yellow, especially with those beautiful stained windows, providing deep meanings for Muslims, and the main prayer room seems to be packed with devotees... I wonder, which prayer session did you take those photos because I know there are five daily prayers per day? As for your neighborhood shots, those buildings look interesting, especially with a mix of Islamic and western designs (also some of them were built in a hurry) that provoke a sense of harmony among its residents, and the roads remind me of the roads I had in the Philippines, especially outside Manila: a narrow, one-lane highway with a rough shoulder, mostly paved with cement or asphalt, and quite a lot of motorcycles... in the Philippines, those would be replaced by jeepneys, though. 

Splendid shots, my friend! Hopefully, you will carry the deeper meaning and wisdom of Ramadan as you progress through life, and your photography shows that you're doing just great! :hug:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ @*xrtn2*: Yes.

+ Thanks xrtn2 and FOD!

+ 3 Pages now! :banana::banana:  .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those mosque shots look really interesting and fascinating, especially this time of year when Muslims observe Ramadan, the month where observant Muslims fast from dawn until dusk in preparation for Hari Raya at the end of the fasting season. I can notice a sea of green, white, and yellow, especially with those beautiful stained windows, providing deep meanings for Muslims, and the main prayer room seems to be packed with devotees... I wonder, *which prayer session did you take those photos because I know there are five daily prayers per day*? As for your neighborhood shots, those buildings look interesting, especially with a mix of Islamic and western designs (also some of them were built in a hurry) that provoke a sense of harmony among its residents, and the roads remind me of the roads I had in the Philippines, especially outside Manila: a narrow, one-lane highway with a rough shoulder, mostly paved with cement or asphalt, and quite a lot of motorcycles... in the Philippines, those would be replaced by jeepneys, though.
> 
> Splendid shots, my friend! Hopefully, you will carry the deeper meaning and wisdom of Ramadan as you progress through life, and your photography shows that you're doing just great! :hug:


from which day? :?:?:?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ I was thinking about Hari Raya Puasa or the end of Ramadan where you celebrate joyously... it's like Easter in the Christian world.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Well, not yet then (8th & 9th August) .


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, bozen....
what is the tallest building in banjarmasin?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Inside the territories of the city (by law): Bank Kalsel HQ Building | 8fl | Com
.....Outside the territories of the city (by law): Grand Banua Apartment | 22fl | T/O


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

foto2nya dipage one kabur2 nih, moga bisa lebih bagus kedepannya. Biar penonton gak kecewa.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ :yes::yes: + Please use English, this is in the international Urban Showcase forum  .


----------



## m.rizalez (Mar 28, 2013)

bozenBDJ said:


> Pier[r]e Tendean Street side riverwalk
> 
> Sunday, July 21st, 2013 | 12th Ramadhan 1434 H
> _Part 3_
> ...


That last photo amor right^^:banana2:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ :nono: Subpar photo quality + Glare + The fact that i took that picture quickly.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from August 6th 2013 coming soon [once i;ve uploaded them].


----------



## m.rizalez (Mar 28, 2013)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ :nono: Subpar photo quality + Glare + The fact that i took that picture quickly.


Not, i mean amor (anak motor) :-D


----------



## m.rizalez (Mar 28, 2013)

Delete.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

m.rizalez said:


> Not, i mean amor (anak motor) :-D


Ok ok :yes::yes: I want to take the photo closer but i dont have the braveness to go any closer to the girls :lol: .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Skip Lama & Mulawarman Streets

Tuesday, August 6th, 2013
_Part 1_

72. As the flickr title says.


Skip Lama Street southern side by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The lone house in the middle at Skip Lama Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


[U/C] Shophouses at Jl. Skip Lama by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

73. Yes, that is the address 


Bina Subur Hotel at Skip Lama street w/ address by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

74. Streetscape of Skip Lama Street.


Skip Lama Street southern side by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

75. As the flickr title says.


U/C plot of land at Skip Lama Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[built sometime in the 1950s/1960s  ]

The lone house in the middle at Skip Lama Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


U/C plot of land at Skip Lama Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Skip Lama & Mulawarman Streets

Tuesday, August 6th, 2013
_Part 2_

76. As the flickr title says.


Two houses at Skip Lama Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

77. An alleyway; FYI, my second most-visited alleyway :lol:

Nurul Huda Alleyway by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

78. As the flickr title says.


U/C building at Jl. Mulawarman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


SMA 1 Banjarmasin from the south by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

79. Sorry for the blocked picture 


SMA 2 Banjarmasin from the south by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

80. The Tennis/Badminton court near Mulawarman Street, which my father and i used to visit since it's one of the courts he played at (and his favorite sport  ) 


Tennis court at Jl. Mulawarman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Tennis court at Jl. Mulawarman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

81. Again, sorry for the blocked picture 


SMA 1 Banjarmasin from the south by bozenBDJ, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Page 4 >>>>


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ I was thinking about *Hari Raya Puasa* or the end of Ramadan where you celebrate joyously... it's like Easter in the Christian world.


:nono: Correction: It's known as the [Hari Raya] _Idulfitri_ (Eid ul-Fitr in Indonesian)


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mulawarman & Batu Benawa Streets

Tuesday, August 6th, 2013
_Part 3_

82. As the flickr title says.


Western side of Jl. Mulawarman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


SMPN 1 Banjarmasin from the north by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


[New ]Pramuka Building at Jl. Mulawarman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

83. Again, the SMP 1 .


SMPN 1 Banjarmasin from the southwest by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

84. ...[and sadly construction stopped hno:]

[On Hold] New SKB Building by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

85. That empty land to the right of the right-hand sidewalk used to have little wooden shops 


Jalan Batu Benawa streetscape by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

86. [And no time for me to head inside :bash:]


[U/C] Public swimmingpool in the Mulawarman area by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

87. Another streetscape photo.


Jalan Batu Benawa streetscape by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mulawarman, Batu Benawa, and Kuripan Streets

Tuesday, August 6th, 2013
_Part 4_

88. As the flickr title says. 


SMA 1 Banjarmasin from Jl. Batu Benawa 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr
[P.S. That is the school i enrolled at ]

89. A road with (CMIIW) no real name ohno so.. . 


Little street near SMP 9 Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

90. A better look at the former shop area.


Jalan Batu Benawa streetscape by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

91. Viewing eastwards from Batu Benawa street, here shown the streetscape of the area w/ the shadow[s?] of yours truly bash.


Jalan Mulawarman streetscape by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

92. As the flickr title says.


SMA 1 Banjarmasin from Jl. Mulawarman by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[92.1. and no idea what will this one be used for]

[T/O] Building near the Mulawaman/Kuripan/Skip Lama street intersection by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

93. Kuripan Street from near the intersection.


Kuripan Streetscape by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mulawarman, Batu Benawa, and Kuripan Streets

Tuesday, August 6th, 2013
_Part 5/ the end_

94. further north from Kuripan Street.


2 old-era houses at Kuripan street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

95. The intersection of 3 roads. here shown is the * As'Syuhada Mosque*. 


As'Syuhada Mosque from near the Mulawaman/Kuripan/Skip Lama street intersection by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

96. The abandoned one is to the left of the new 'mystery' building 


Abandoned building near the Mulawaman/Kuripan/Skip Lama street intersection by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

97. Closer look at the mosque.


As'Syuhada Mosque by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The Special Eid ul-Fitr | August 8th, 2013 (this morning UTC +8) coming soon.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> :nono: Correction: It's known as the [Hari Raya] _Idulfitri_ (Eid ul-Fitr in Indonesian)


Ah ok. I also recall Eid ul-Fitr (also know simply as Eid), in which that is indeed the end of Ramadan. And I would like to extend my greetings to you, your family, and the city of Banjarmasin on the occasion of Eid ul-Fitr! What will you be doing on the great day?

As for your photos, I find the Riverwalk area to be pretty interesting and modern, with water fountains shooting off towards the river (which I find interesting), yet what's absent from the riverside area would be a string of tall towers that would represent the city as it is an important commercial center in Kalimantan Province. Yes, I understand it may be in Borneo, but I wonder how important Banjarmasin is as a trading center to the rest of the island, as well as to the rest of Indonesia as a whole, given its location north of the island archipelago... And by the way, I could see a variety of housing designs that reflect both the old-world structures from days gone by and the modern-looking houses that must truly put some beauty into the city. As for the As'Syuhada Mosque, it may look small, but the design looks great despite its simple look.

Looking forward to your merrymaking shots from around the city as you celebrate Eid! :hug:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, nearly nothing . :bash:

Those water fountains happens only on Sunday afternoons*! (3:50 p.m. till 5:50 p.m.). The local government here is building such a tower  (construction currently on-hold so that workers can celebrate the Eid too  ) _South _Kalimantan! Kalimantan(Indonesian part) hasn't been a single province since *1955* )!

They are currently on my computers' storage. Uploaded soon.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Dang... What happened? Why Kalimantan Province was split into South Kalimantan and North? I mean, it may be quite a large province, but splitting it apart would have made some confusion for tourists and locals alike... How many Kalimantan provinces are there in total at the moment, and have there been any plans to reunite the entire province soon?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Simple, local requests for more local governance.  + It's 5 now, S. , C. , W. , E. , and North Kalimantan (newly created) now.(sorry for the shortened terms) None, never.

P.S. The Capital of the former united Kalimantan Province happens to be Banjarmasin! :tongue2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting

Is this ur neighbourhood?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> Simple, local requests for more local governance.  + It's 5 now, S. , C. , W. , E. , and North Kalimantan (newly created) now.(sorry for the shortened terms) None, never.
> 
> P.S. The Capital of the former united Kalimantan Province happens to be Banjarmasin! :tongue2:


Ah... very interesting. What are the capitals of all those provinces, including Central, West, East, and North Kalimantan? I recall one of those cities include Balikpapan as well... but of all the capital cities in Kalimantan, which among them is the largest in population?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

C., > Palangkaraya
W., > Pontianak
E., > Samarinda (Balikpapan is the most economically important city though)
N., [currently] > Tanjung Selor .

Samarinda > Banjarmasin > Pontianak > Palangkaraya > Tan., Selor . (largest to smallest from left to right)


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Now uploading (first 9 of ~24)


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Interesting
> 
> *Is this ur neighbourhood*?


Not exactly. Ask *crimio* .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Idulfitri _1434H/2013 Special Edition

Thursday, August 8th, 2013
_Part 1_ | Venue: Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque, Banjarmasin.

98. As i enter the 'open grassfields'. Here shown the people who were already seated [and yes, there are _that_ many people over there by then  ] .


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 4 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 5 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Idulfitri _1434H/2013 Special Edition

Thursday, August 8th, 2013
_Part 2_ | Venue: Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque, Banjarmasin.

99. Now that i find my 'spot' in the 'open grassfields'. Here shown the people who were already there.


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 6 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 7 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

99. Now seated, photo was taken just a few minutes before the prayers commences.


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 8 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

100. After the prayers end, i sat there for a while until it's time for me to leave the site.


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 9 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 10 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Idulfitri _1434H/2013 Special Edition

Thursday, August 8th, 2013
_Part 3_ | Venue: Mahligai Pancasila Building, Banjarmasin.

101. Now that i am outside of the mosque, i head over to the *Mahligai Pancasila *building for the annual(not kidding, this is real ) Public Openhouse(which is actually just the public being served to a free simple buffet w/ bottled water :lol. Here shown the neighbouring building beside it.


Eid-ul-Fitr 1434H| Aug. 8th, 2013 11 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

102. A closer and blurrier ohno look.


Government building near Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

103. No idea what has this got to do. :dunno:


the (fake?)canon near Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

104. There it is, the Mahligai Pancasila building.


the Mahligai Pancasila near Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

105. The 'grand staircase' of the building.


Mahligai Pancasila Public Openhouse 1434H//Y2013 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Idulfitri _1434H/2013 Special Edition

Thursday, August 8th, 2013
_Part 4/The end_ | Venue: Mahligai Pancasila Building, Banjarmasin.

106. Now that i am inside the building (just the _foyer _infront). Here shown the large openness in the building.


Mahligai Pancasila Public Openhouse 1434H//Y2013 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Mahligai Pancasila Public Openhouse 1434H//Y2013 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

107. After the meal service starts and i grab my own portion of food. Here shown the crowds of people flocking the place .


Mahligai Pancasila Public Openhouse 1434H//Y2013 4 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Mahligai Pancasila Public Openhouse 1434H//Y2013 5 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

108. Eating over, i (ofcourse) left afterwards. Here shown the horrible traffic jams near it. :bash:


Traffic jam between Mahligai Pancasila and the eastern entrance to the Sabilal Muhtadin Grand Mosque by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

and that is it, no more pictures.​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

@ *mb92*: Thanks for liking my set!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from Sunday, August 11th 2013 to bo uploaded tomorrow (UTC +8) .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from Monday, August 12th 2013 to be uploaded soon.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The Sunday Morning Walk 

 Sunday, August 11th, 2013
_Part 1_

109. A picture of the 'morning glow' on Sunday.


In with the moring glow | 6:14 a.m. UTC+8 Sunday August 11th 2013 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

110. *Jalan Lambung Mangkurat *on Sunday with 4 people in the foreground.


The 4 [Sunday Morning]Walkers // Jl. Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

111. Street sellers near *the Banjarmasin Post Headquarters *.


PKLs at Jl. Merdeka by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

Jalan A. Yani first 2 km s and the Duta Mall

112. 4 hours later ; As the flickr title says .


The On-Hold construction of the south-eastern Martapura River riverwalk sxtension | by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The On-Hold construction of the south-eastern Martapura River riverwalk sxtension | by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[112.1. Yes i took these pictures while on an _ojek _(motorcycle taxi)]


1st kilometer of Jalan Ahmad Yani Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


1st kilometer of Jalan Ahmad Yani Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


1st kilometer of Jalan Ahmad Yani Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jalan A. Yani' first 2 km s and the Duta Mall

 Sunday, August 11th, 2013
_Part 2/ the end_

113. The underconstruction *Best Western Galaxy Hotel *near the _Duta Mall_.


the T/O Best Western Galaxy Hotel in[ Southern] Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

114. Now arrived and inside the Duta Mall , the only proper shopping mall in this city (as of now) .


Interior [from the 4th floor] of the Duta Mal by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

115. The Best Western Hotel from the fourth floor foodcourt.


the T/O Best Western Galaxy Hotel in[ Southern] Banjarmasin from the 4th floor foodcourt of the Duta Mall by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

116. And here's some skyline pictures of southeastern Banjarmasin (can you spot the 2 U/C skyscrapers? )


Skyline of Southeastern Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Skyline of Southeastern Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Skyline of Southeastern Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Skyline of Southeastern Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kayu Tangi and Handil Bakti Neighbourhoods

Monday, August 12th, 2013
_Part 1_

117. The streetscape of Jalan Kayutangi (part of Trans-Kalimantan roadway network) near the Iqra Building.


Jalan S. Parman 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

118. As the flickr title says.


Jalan S. Parman 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jalan S. Parman 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

119. the streetscape of Jl. Kayutangi near the *Sultan Suriansyah Building*.


Jalan S. Parman 4 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jalan S. Parman 5 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

120. The *Taman Budaya *(cultural park) of Banjarmasin.


Jalan S. Parman Banjarmasin, ID-KS 6 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

121. Some more pictures further up through the throughfare.


Jalan S. Parman 7 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jalan S. Parman 8 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jalan S. Parman 9 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jalan S. Parman 10 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jalan S. Parman 11 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kayu Tangi neighbourhood

Monday, August 12th, 2013
_Part 2_

122. The streetscape of Jalan Kayutangi (part of Trans-Kalimantan roadway network) near *the (recently rebuilt] Hasanuddin Madjedie Mosque *.


Boulevard near the Hasanuddin Madjedie Mosque by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

123. the *Hasanuddin Madjedie Mosque *itself.


the Hasanuddin Madjedie Mosque by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


the Hasanuddin Madjedie Mosque by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

124. Some more pictures of the northernmost part of the throughfare.


Jl. Kayu Tangi 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Kayu Tangi 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Kayu Tangi 3 Near the Anshari Saleh General Hospital by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Kayu Tangi 4 going up towards the bridge by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Kayu Tangi 5 facing southwards by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Alalak Utara by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[Left side is *Banjarmasin *right side is the *Barito Kuala regentcy *]


The River north of the Anshari Saleh General Hospital western area by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[Right side is *Banjarmasin* left side is the *Barito Kuala regentcy *]


The River north of the Anshari Saleh General Hospital eastern area by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from one of BDJ's neighbour[ing 'hood]s is to be posted sometime soon.

Finally the *(and it's neighbours)* in/on the title *Banjarmasin(and it's neighbours) in Pictures* becomes relevant  .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Handil Bakti neighbourhood (township?)

Monday, August 12th, 2013
_Part 3


_125. The area west of the 'dropoff' area after crossing the bridge from the BDJ side.


Houses near the Banjarmasin <> Barito Kuala [Main] Bridge by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

126. That area itself.


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

127. Three pictures of the Trans-Kalimantan Roadway before the 'creek' bridge.


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 4 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

128. I turned left 'towards' Palangkaraya 


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 5 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

129. As the flickr title says


the 'Kulakan' streetside shops near the Handil Bakti Bus Terminal by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

130. After crossing through the bridge , here shown is the main road & it's environs leading to the places shown on .128 .


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 6 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 7 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 8 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Trans-Kalimantan 9 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Handil Bakti neighbourhood (township?)

Monday, August 12th, 2013
_Part 4/ the end.


_131. Some more pictures of the roadway.


Jl. Trans Kalimantan 10 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr



Jl. Trans Kalimantan 11 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


A[nother?] 'planned township' development at Jalan Trans Kalimantan by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. Trans Kalimantan 12 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

132. A conveniantly located restaurant located here. 


,Pawon Tlogo' Restaurant at Jalan Trans Kalimantan. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


,Pawon Tlogo' Restaurant at Jalan Trans Kalimantan 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

133. As the flickr title says.


Jl. Trans Kalimantan 13 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

134. Finally, i arrived at my 'destination', the *Handil Bakti Mosque *.


The end of my trip, a mosque: An overall (not exactly) look. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

135. closer look at the mosque.


The end of my trip, a mosque: Closer look by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from Tuesday, August 27th 2013 to be posted soon.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Central Banjarmasin/ Various

Tuesday, August 27th, 2013
_Part 1_


136. The eastern end of Jl. Sutoyo S. .


Eastern end of Jl. Sutoyo S. , Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

137. Once i turned left from that trisection on picture #136.


DSC00436 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

138. The trisection before M.T. Haryono street.


DSC00437 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

139. The streets' (see above) streetscapes .


Jl. MT. Haryono seen from it's northern end by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

140. As the flickr title says.


Two houses at Jl. MT. Haryono by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


A hotel on Jl. MT. Haryono by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Jl. MT. Haryono downstreet by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

142. The *Aria Barito hotel *, reopened earlier this year from a major reconstruction project, formerly known as the *Hotel Istana Barito *.


Hotel Aria Barito (pm Hotel Istana Barito) | 7fl | Banjarmasin ; on Jl. MT. Haryono by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Central Banjarmasin/ Various

Tuesday, August 27th, 2013
_Part 2_


142. The area around the hotel.


Hotel Aria Barito surroundings. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

143. As the flickr title says (not kidding  ) .


Indonesian stuff in one picture. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Indonesian stuff in one picture. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

144. There was a narrow alleyway nearby, so i went through it and this is the view from where i stopped.


Housing area near the Banjarmasin city CBD by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

145. further cycling through the alleyway, here shown is some U/C stuff and three midrises.


The Three Midrises of the Jl. Lambung Mangkurat CBD area in Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

146. After coming out of that alleyway back into MT Haryono Street, here shown the area near it.


Shortie buildings on M.T. Haryono Street . by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

147. Yes, that's how close they get :nuts:


Streetfronts of two buildings on M.T. Haryono Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

148. Derelict office(?) building hno: on *Simpang Lambung Mangkurat Street *.


Abandoned former office building beside the Telkom Indonesia office on Simpang Lambung Mangkurat Street, Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The Central Business District of Banjarmasin

Tuesday, August 27th, 2013
_Part 3_


149. The quadjunction around the *A Hotel by Horison *hotel.


A Hotel and the Main Post Office by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

150. The Main Post Office building .


Main Post Office Building and KFC branch | 6fl | Banjarmasin on Jalan Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

151. *Lambung Mangkurat *street , the city's 'main street' in it's _economic_ CBD, here shown is it's streetscape near the *A | Hotel*.


Jalan Lambung Mangkurat front of the BNI Bank building by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

153. The *A | Hotel by Horison *(formerly known as the _*Hotel Arum Banjarmasin*_) hotel building seen here (covered by trees ).


A | Hotel by Horison | 9fl | Banjarmasin on Jalan Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

154. The *Bank Indonesia Building*, built in the mid-1980s , a postmodernist, Suharto-ist arcitectual masterpiece? hno:


Bank Indonesia Building | 7fl | Banjarmasin on Jalan Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

155. Two Banks competing within a few dozen meters of the other 


Two banking towers on Lambung Mangkurat street. by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

156. *Bank BCA *'s midrise in a closer look.


Bank BCA Building | 6fl | Banjarmasin on Jalan Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

157. And *Bank Mandiri *(my favourite Indonesian bank! :tongue2: )'s own midrise.


Bank Mandiri Building | 7fl | Banjarmasin on Jalan Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The Central Business District of Banjarmasin
Jalan Lambung Mangkurat

Tuesday, August 27th, 2013
_Part 4/ the end_


158. The South Kalimantan province offices for the *Golkar *Party.


'Functional Groups' Party offices in Banjarmasin on Lambung Mangkurat Street by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

159. The CBD's-edge tennis court! 


Tennis court in Banjarmasin on Lambung Mangkurat Stree by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

160. The oldest-remaining 'wood'house on *Jalan Lambung Mangkurat* (now home to a law firm(?)).


Law firms  . by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

161. The 'clock tower' nearby.


The clock on Jalan Lambung Mangkurat by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

162. The *Plasa Telekom *'s newly-refurbished (cool) facade  eventhough it's fence is still not replaced hno:.


Plasa Telkom in Banjarmasin on Lambung Mangkurat Stree by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

163. once i cycled pass the street to the left direction, towards *Merdeka street*(?), here shown is the sidewalks near it.


Sidewalks near the main entrance to the Sabilal Muhtadin Mosque 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Sidewalks near the main entrance to the Sabilal Muhtadin Mosque 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[163.2. Yes, this sidewalk is in bad shape hno:]


Sidewalks near the main entrance to the Sabilal Muhtadin Mosque 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from the inaugural day of the _Festival Borneo_ Saturday, September 14th 2013 to be uploaded soon.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Festival Borneo_ 2013 - First Day
Jalan Jenderal Sudirman


Saturday, September 14th, 2013
_Part 1_


164. The floating market[place] now has a third, centrally-located equivalent! 


Floating Marketplace in the city center by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

165. Some pictures of the stands on Sudirman street.


Festival Borneo 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Festival Borneo 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Festival Borneo 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Festival Borneo 4 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Festival Borneo_ 2013 - First Day
Jalan Jenderal Sudirman


Saturday, September 14th, 2013
_Part 2/ the end_


166. The 'governors office' part of the festival.


ID-KS Governor's Office complext 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


ID-KS Governor's Office complext 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


ID-KS Governor's Office complext 3 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


Festival Borneo 5 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[166.1. The ID-KB stand  ]


Festival Borneo 6 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, bozen... :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mediocre* news, the (T/O; Soon to open) Best Western Galaxy Hotel you see in one of my pictures series has now been confirmed to become a _Golden Tulip _hotel instead hno: and that Best Western will take over the (nearby?) Global Hotel  . 



ebgun said:


> *Golden Tulip Hotels opens it’s first hotel in Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


113. The underconstruction *Best Western Galaxy Hotel *near the _Duta Mall_.

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








the T/O Best Western Galaxy Hotel in[ Southern] Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

* > Good or bad i have no idea :nuts: .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures of the city + city-organized bike event on this Sunday, September 29, 2013 coming soon.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

T.b. posted on page *6* ----->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Sepeda Festival _2013


Sunday, September 29th, 2013
_Part 1

_
167. The crowds of participants gathering before the , _*Bike festival*_' starts.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 1 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

[167.1. And here's the *Banjarmasin City Hall*.]


The Sunday-moring Cycle event 2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 3 29.9.2013 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

168. Viewing back towards the participants waiting for the event to start, Here shown the 'grandstage' and some equipments.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 4 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Bicycle event 5 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 6 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 7 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 8 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 8|2 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Sepeda Festival _2013


Sunday, September 29th, 2013
_Part 2

_
169. The crowds of participants _just before _the , _*Bike Festival*_' officially commence.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 9 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

170. ~ 90 meters later after the event started, here shown the southern end of the city *CBD *.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 10 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 11 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 12 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

171. A bit further down (north precisely) the avenue.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 13 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 14 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

172. The *Bank Kalsel Headquarters Building *in sight.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 15 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

173. The same midrise, this time closer and from ground level [despite being blocked by those trees].


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 16 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 17 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Sepeda Festival _2013


Sunday, September 29th, 2013
_Part 3

_
174. Three midrises visible here  .


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 18 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

175. The eastern side of the road junction .Here, four midrises visible here  .


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 19 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

176. Now cycling down *Simpang Lambung Mangkurat Street*. Here shown the event's advert.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 20 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

177. Same street, now several meters later, and without bike adverts.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 21 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 22 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

178. ,Cambodia Park' as viewed from *Anang Adenansi / Kamboja Street *(yes, this road has two names).


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 23 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 24 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

179. Now onto *Sutoyo S. Street*, here shown the general area of the street.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 25 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

180. And here a closer look.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 26 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Sepeda Festival _2013


Sunday, September 29th, 2013
_Part 4

_
181. Once turning right from the intersection near that water tower there's *Zafri Zam-Zam Street*, here shown the area of the abandoned and soon-to-be-redeveloped *Mayor's House *.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 27 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 28 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

182. This (western, canal-facing) part of *Zafri Zam Zam Street *now looks like this  This side of the street used to be home to dozens of ,shackhouses' built on the road's and river's edge (was demolished in 2010 unless i'm wrong).


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 29 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

183. Further north on this same roadway, Here shown is another sidewalk format.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 30 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

184. Now onto *Ir. PM. Noor. Street*, here shown is the area ~ halfway into this part of the street.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 31 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

185. Further up the roadway and by now above a bridge, here shown is the riversided view of that neighbourhood.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 32 | Creekview by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

186. After crossing that bridge above ^ i cycled down *H.K.S.N. Street*, here shown is a part of it.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 33 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

187. ~ 1.7 kilometers later i cycled down *Pembangunan Street*, here shown is the last few remaining farmlands left in that area (urban sprawl strikes hno.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 34 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 35 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The _Sepeda Festival _2013


Sunday, September 29th, 2013
_Part 5__/ the end 
_

181. The *Hassanudin Madjedie Mosque*, the ,pitstop' for the cycling event as seen from the eastern courtyard.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 36 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 37 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 38 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

182. Afterwards i cycled down (finally) into *Kayu Tangi Street*.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 39 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr at 7:43 a.m. UTC +8


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 40 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr at 7:50 a.m. UTC +8

183. Now downstreet towards *S. Parman Street*, here shown is the soon-to-open *Bank Mega Building *.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 41 | with Bank Mega Building by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

184. Same street, without that building  .


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 42 by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

185. No pictures of anything after the above bash except this one.


Rantauan Darat seen from the (U/C) riverwalk across from the Banjarmasin City Hall . by bozenBDJ, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, anyone? :?


----------



## ridhoni24 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello, these picture are really nice. I like it, my city Banjarmasin.


----------

